# Egyptian butter cookies



## deeda9999 (Feb 29, 2012)

When I was single my landlords were from Egypt. Everything she cooked was amazing. My favorite thing was these melt in your mouth butter cookies but for the life of me I can't remember how she made them. I know they had very little ingredients. Maybe there was butter, confectioners sugar and flour? Maybe half butter half crisco?? I know they were rolled in confectioners sugar when they were done and they were soooooo good. I am dying for the recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking Deeda.  I think you are talking about a cookie that is known by many names.  I know them as Mexican Wedding cookies, without nuts they are called Melting Moments. 

Check this out...
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/mexican-wedding-cookies-91976.aspx


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 1, 2012)

We called them Russian Teacakes!  

Also you may want to try googling Corn Starch Meltaways.

I like the ones made with lime zest and lime juice or lemon zest and lemon juice.


----------

